# Programmier Adapter für PA- Geräte



## plc_typ (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin momentan bei einem Projekt bei dem wir über 30 PA- Sensoren 
im Feld verteilt haben. Ich bin es satt das ich mich immer, mit großen 
umständen, direkt an den Sensor stecken muss (in diesem Fall Vega Messtechnick).
Gibt es hier ein Adapter um Zugriff von einem Netzzugang auf alle Sonden
zu bekommen?

Verwendeter Koppler ist ein DP/PA-LINK IM 153.



Schonmal Danke im vorraus


Gruß Florian


----------



## Bl000b3r (23 Mai 2011)

Was für Kommunikation unterstützen den deine Sensoren ?
Wahrscheinlich nur einen anlogen ausgang oder ?


----------



## IBFS (23 Mai 2011)

Bl000b3r schrieb:


> Was für Kommunikation unterstützen den deine Sensoren ?
> Wahrscheinlich nur einen anlogen ausgang oder ?



Profibus PA ist ein modifizierter Profibus, also werden dort die
Prozessdaten im PA-Protokoll digital übertragen - nix analog
das wäre beim HART-Protokoll er Fall, wo auf dem Analogsignal
zusätzlich noch ein digitales Protokoll aufmoduliert ist.




plc_typ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin momentan bei einem Projekt bei dem wir über 30 PA- Sensoren
> im Feld verteilt haben. Ich bin es satt das ich mich immer, mit großen
> umständen, direkt an den Sensor stecken muss (in diesem Fall Vega Messtechnick).
> ...



Es gibt von SIEMENS die SOFTWARE PDM.
In der Version V6.X kann man damit sowohl mehrere Geräte auf einmal am BUS oder ein einzelnnes Geräte vorort ansprechen.

Mit der V7.x geht nur noch der Buszugriff über das Projekt.

Vor der Benutzung muß geprüft werden, ob für alle deine Geräte auch ein PDM-File verfügbar ist.



https://support.automation.siemens....tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10806857&treeLang=de



https://www.automation.siemens.com/...ow.aspx?HTTPS=REDIR&PostID=277982&language=de


Frank


----------



## S7Roland (23 Mai 2011)

Hallo Florian

Wenn du Geraete von Vega hast, arbeitest du bestimmt auch mit Pactware?

In diesem Fall lade die von Simens den DTM fuer den Profibus und so kannst du diese von egal wo am Profibus connecten und auslesen siehe aber dazu: 
http://www.automation.siemens.com/w1/efiles/feldg/files/application_guides/de/AG090710_de.pdf

Gruss
S7Roland


----------



## plc_typ (24 Mai 2011)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten.



S7Roland schrieb:


> Hallo Florian
> 
> Wenn du Geraete von Vega hast, arbeitest du bestimmt auch mit Pactware?
> 
> ...


 


Ja ich nutze Pactware, als Schnittstelle könnte ich über einen CP 443-1
oder einen Deltalogic gehen. 

Kann man mit dieser Softwarer auch zu den Sonden schreiben?


Gruß


----------



## S7Roland (24 Mai 2011)

*alles ist möglich...*



> Kann man mit dieser Softwarer auch zu den Sonden schreiben?


 
Schreiben, Lesen, Simulieren, Konfigurieren

Du solltest nur vor dem Anschluss an den Profibus die einzelnen Geraete konfiguriet haben (VegaConnect 3  http://www.vega.com/de/3592.htm ) und somit auch die PB Adressen definiert haben, sonst kann es ein Problem geben, wenn alle Geraete Adresse z.B. 124 oder so haben 

wenn ich Deine Konfig richtig deute, hast Du die Vegas auch im Step7 Manager per GSD Dateien ( http://www.vega.com/de/Software_Profibus.htm ) eingebunden ?!

Gruss

S7Roland


----------



## plc_typ (25 Mai 2011)

Ich habe einen Vegaconnect 4 und damit bereits alle Adressen gesetzt, das passt also soweit.

Die Sonden sind auch mit GSD- Datei in die HW- Konfig eingebunden.


Gruß


----------



## S7Roland (26 Mai 2011)

*na dann ...*

... steht der Fernwartung ueber Profibus nichts im Wege 

Gruss

S7Roland


----------



## plc_typ (26 Mai 2011)

also, ich hab mir die Sitrans DTM Software geladen, aber ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das in mein Pactware importiere.

Folgende Software hab ich auf meinem PC:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=45498418&treeLang=de

Wie bekomme ich diese Software in meine Pactware integriert? Oder ist es 
vllt doch das falsche das ich geladen habe?


Gruß


----------



## S7Roland (26 Mai 2011)

*so also mal sehen ...*

... ob ich das alles noch so hinbekomme 

Siemens Sachen installieren, Pachctware starten, Geraetekatalog updaten, etc. wie schon erwähnt hier http://www.automation.siemens.com/w1/efiles/feldg/files/application_guides/de/AG090710_de.pdf 
beschrieben  und wie Du es auch vorher mit Deinen Geräten von Vega gemacht hast.

Dann ganz normal wie gehabt ein Projekt anlegen, Schnittstelle wählen etc. wie du es auch schon mit Pactware und dem Connect 4 gemacht hast?! 

Gruss
S7Roland


----------

